

Nissan offering 2x $50,000 to fund innovative ideas - mtdev
http://nissaninnovationgarage.com/home/enter

======
mtdev
Fine print is below, looks like Nissan will own the rights to anything you
submit:

Grant of Usage Rights in Submissions:

By entering your Submission into the Innovation Garage, you grant to Nissan an
irrevocable, perpetual, transferable, non-exclusive, fully-paid, worldwide,
license (sub-licensable through multiple tiers) to (a) use, copy, transmit,
distribute, reproduce, modify, create derivative works, adapt, combine with
other ideas or works, publish, translate, publicly perform, and publicly
display your Innovation Garage Submission (or any modification thereto), in
whole or in part, in any format or medium now known or later developed and (b)
use (and permit others to use) your Innovation Garage Submission in any manner
and for any purpose (including, without limitation, commercial purposes) that
Nissan deems appropriate in its sole discretion (including, without
limitation, to incorporate your Innovation Garage Submission or any
modification thereto, in whole or in part, into any vehicle, technology,
product, or service).

~~~
PythonDeveloper
They own "a" right, not "the rights". At any rate, it means that they can
implement any submitted idea without compensation or award to any person.

The idiocy with this agreement is that it says "fully paid", and without any
renumeration actually getting paid to you, that test fails. Irrespective of
that idiocy, even if "fully paid" is struck, it's irrevocable, so you could
find yourself losing AND in a lawsuit with Nissan over the priority of rights,
yours versus theirs.

~~~
mtdev
You are correct in your first sentence, I am not a lawyer but interpreted the
agreement as they are able to use/sell your idea or any modification of your
idea while you still technically own your idea.

